# What I made in a week



## Vexus (Mar 8, 2015)

I started Uber last Saturday evening.

I finished my 1 week this Saturday night, but at 3:30AM.

My total fares since I began is *$624.63!
*
I am doing this part time... this is crazy good.

5 star ratings the entire week; first day I had at least four 4 star ratings which don't show on my 7 day history right now. Sweet!

Tonight I made $198 in fares and a $5 tip! First tip! Only 6 hours with maybe half an hour break to grab a burger.

No idea how but gas was $11! I laughed! Go Prius!

And going to sleep to work day job duties tomorrow.. woo!

And I lost weight this week due to driving rather than sitting in front of the computer/TV! Hahahaha... ah man too good. Uber Weight Loss.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Vexus said:


> I started Uber last Saturday evening.
> 
> I finished my 1 week this Saturday night, but at 3:30AM.
> 
> ...


Just stay realistic with some of your other expenses like maintenance and wear on your car. I too am doing alright for part time work. But its funny how much it costs on the car expenses when you do the real math. Just tuck that part away for when something comes up and you need to do work on your car. You will be glad you did.


----------



## SuperDuperUber (Sep 25, 2014)

Hopefully you are doing it on surges because if you're driving for $1.10 a mile mostly, you can kiss your car goodbye sooner than later.


----------



## docswife (Feb 24, 2015)

Vexus said:


> I started Uber last Saturday evening.
> 
> I finished my 1 week this Saturday night, but at 3:30AM.
> 
> ...


Vexus, sweet job!! I'm fairly new to Uber as well. Part time, surge picking and knocking it out the park for part time income! My last 5 payment statements have been between $500-$600. Wish I was driving a Prius though!!!


----------



## docswife (Feb 24, 2015)

St. Patty's day celebrations in Dallas were sweet to me too! Surged ALL day, 3x-5x. Made $517, $20 tip and made it home by 12:15 am!


----------



## Len Wallace (Mar 15, 2015)

If you worked 40 hours that is about $15/hour. But UBER takes about 35%, so you got $400. The figures used for expenses of a Prius are $.47 per mile, but realistically you are not paying more for insurance nor a lot more depreciation, but you still need to allow about $.20 per Mile. You probably drove about 1000 miles, because you have to drive BOTH WAYS. So addd that to expenses. Minus the phones? So maybe you ACTUALLY got $200 for your 40 hours. That, my dear, is $5 per hour. Can anyone prove me wrong without using fantasy figures? Go for it.


----------



## SpringsUBER (Mar 12, 2015)

Yea, way to go!! .. Paying for the vehicle and then some with the part time driving. Some critics must just have more difficulty maintaining their vehicles. For me, this part time gig pays for the car and the upkeep to keep it in great appeal while also paying for other things along the way.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I did 4o hours this week, my total fares was $1045 on 81 trips, I drove 1042 miles(including dead miles and personal miles) ~$70 in gas.

$1045 - uber = $768 which is where my payout stands - $70 gas = $698

According to the website that calculates vehicle cost per mile for each vehicle we would get $768 *.3 = 230 which means my net profit before taxes would be *$538* for the week.

Now lets talk about flipping burgers 40x$8 = $320

Before doing this I owned my business, upon selling that I decided to go back to school which is an accelerated medical course so figure in classes + internship hours. I won't have time for a regular job even part time with set hours. My family still has to eat, my cars still have to be paid and my wife can't do it all alone. To do this as a career is nuts to me but as a temporary solution it is perfect.

Edit: my number was a little messed up as last Sunday was still being displayed in my 7 day total and I rounded down on all figures.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I should also add that if I were working a regular 9-5 commuting 10 miles a day my gas bill would be higher than what it is now as my truck wouldn't be sitting in my driveway not being used. It is crazy to think that I am actually saving money on gas by driving for Uber and dropping my wife off to work using only her car. The miles and wear and tear on the vehicle is really what I worry about but there are ups and downs to that as well.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Len Wallace said:


> If you worked 40 hours that is about $15/hour. But UBER takes about 35%, so you got $400. The figures used for expenses of a Prius are $.47 per mile, but realistically you are not paying more for insurance nor a lot more depreciation, but you still need to allow about $.20 per Mile. You probably drove about 1000 miles, because you have to drive BOTH WAYS. So addd that to expenses. Minus the phones? So maybe you ACTUALLY got $200 for your 40 hours. That, my dear, is $5 per hour. Can anyone prove me wrong without using fantasy figures? Go for it.


POST # 6 /@Len Wallace: Only the

Notable @UberHammer , could so
effectively throw a Wet Blanket of
Economic Reality onto exuberant
Nubers as you have done.

Tempering high spirits has to be Mod-
erated with some Sharing of the Com-
monweal or better some Personal
Anecdotes to show a humane side.

Judge not, lest ye be judged.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Vexus said:


> I started Uber last Saturday evening.
> 
> I finished my 1 week this Saturday night, but at 3:30AM.
> 
> ...


POST # 1/@Vexas: Go and enjoy a

Pike Place D.I.P.A. for me. The Naples
TotalWine is all out. Happy St. Patrick's
Day to you, sir.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Vexus said:


> I started Uber last Saturday evening.
> 
> I finished my 1 week this Saturday night, but at 3:30AM.
> 
> ...


Enjoy it while you can $1.76 per mile minimum fare $5.80. Majority of markets for Uber X are .90 cents $4.00 minimum after price cuts in Jan 2015.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

I'm glad I can just rely on a consistent 2.50/mile 40% of the fares, plus tips. I don't have to ride surges or guarantees. Don't have to use my own car, and the company pays for the fuel. The only real expense is $4 a shift using gas to get to work. I remember over a year ago some of my friends who driver were bragging they had it much better. They might have back then when the rates were higher.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

docswife said:


> St. Patty's day celebrations in Dallas were sweet to me too! Surged ALL day, 3x-5x. Made $517, $20 tip and made it home by 12:15 am!


Probably only drove 2 or 3 hours too.

Uber didn't surge for crap where I drive and probably didn't do so because most of the drivers are on guarantee pay, so it doesn't matter to them.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

limepro said:


> I did 4o hours this week, my total fares was $1045 on 81 trips, I drove 1042 miles(including dead miles and personal miles) ~$70 in gas.
> 
> $1045 - uber = $768 which is where my payout stands - $70 gas = $698
> 
> ...


The norm for a owner operator is around 40.00 per hour net , this not really good 
I keep hearing this is good ???? 10 bucks really 
This is why there is a slow destruction of the middle class because we are somehow greatful for a pay cut


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> The norm for a owner operator is around 40.00 per hour net , this not really good
> I keep hearing this is good ???? *10 bucks really *
> This is why there is a slow destruction of the middle class because we are somehow greatful for a pay cut


Not bad if you split an SUV into 4 well used Toyota Corolla's


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> The norm for a owner operator is around 40.00 per hour net , this not really good
> I keep hearing this is good ???? 10 bucks really
> This is why there is a slow destruction of the middle class because we are somehow greatful for a pay cut


I never said it was good but better than what many are saying. If I don't count in depreciation I am about $18/h for a job with the flexibility that I need. $12/h counting depreciation one of the lowest rates I have ever made since my teen years but like I said not a career just a means to help while in school.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Not bad if you split an SUV into 4 well used Toyota Corolla's


I can only imagine the next generation of uber drivers 
" will work for a 6 pack and a cheeseburger " 
Pretty sad I'm witnessing the incredible , I know 2 uber drivers that took side jobs to repair their vehicles took jobs to subsidize UBER it's incomprehensible


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

limepro said:


> I never said it was good but better than what many are saying. If I don't count in depreciation I am about $18/h for a job with the flexibility that I need. $12/h counting depreciation one of the lowest rates I have ever made since my teen years but like I said not a career just a means to help while in school.


Math quiz. How many miles do you have to drive in an hour to net $18 after Uber's cut at 95 cents per mile in Miami?

Here's the answer: $18/.8 = 22.50/.95 = 25 miles x 2 to account for dead miles = 50 miles.

How many drivers here average 50 miles per hour for their entire shift and have no dead TIME?

*Answer: ZERO.*


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

limepro said:


> I never said it was good but better than what many are saying. If I don't count in depreciation I am about $18/h for a job with the flexibility that I need. $12/h counting depreciation one of the lowest rates I have ever made since my teen years but like I said not a career just a means to help while in school.


If you are a proffecional driver you can do better that many many people I personally know are highly educated yet take crapy side jobs because their career does not pay enough , I hope your school goes well because you may be in for a shock .
Example in late 1990's SoCal Edison emloyed aprox 30 software people for their irwindale offices all white now there are all from India they accept less than half of pay & kiss a lot of ass while in their knees
2 hospitals in my area have mostly replaced their nurses with philliphino & African nurses
Most local blue collar jobs in my area are done by Mexicans & South Americans ( I'm mexican myself BTW) they get payer in dirt.
So moral is if we can not hold the fort we will all be payed in dirt educated or not


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

How many people drive 1:1 dead miles in Miami? Raise your hand if you're an idiot. Most of my pings are less than a mile to 1.5 miles away. I don't drive around between rides I park and wait. Look at my statement $1045 gross on 1042 miles driven which means almost $1/m driven, this also includes my personal miles driving to the store or my wife back and forth to work. That isn't 1042 paid miles it is 1042 total for the week.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I am going from an RN to BSN, and no hospitals won't substitute you as a nurse if you don't have the education ANYWHERE. Maybe CNAs that require a 2 week course, most hospitals are requiring they associate degree RNs to go back for their BSN to keep their job. The medical field is also one of the only jobs that can't be outsourced or taken over by less qualified personnel. Look up Baptist, Jackson memorial, Miami children's all require BSN and pay well, even small nursing homes are requiring BSN now to maintain ratings as it is now a requirement.



20yearsdriving said:


> If you are a proffecional driver you can do better that many many people I personally know are highly educated yet take crapy side jobs because their career does not pay enough , I hope your school goes well because you may be in for a shock .
> Example in late 1990's SoCal Edison emloyed aprox 30 software people for their irwindale offices all white now there are all from India they accept less than half of pay & kiss a lot of ass while in their knees
> 2 hospitals in my area have mostly replaced their nurses with philliphino & African nurses
> Most local blue collar jobs in my area are done by Mexicans & South Americans ( I'm mexican myself BTW) they get payer in dirt.
> So moral is if we can not hold the fort we will all be payed in dirt educated or not


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

limepro said:


> I am going from an RN to BSN, and no hospitals won't substitute you as a nurse if you don't have the education ANYWHERE. Maybe CNAs that require a 2 week course, most hospitals are requiring they associate degree RNs to go back for their BSN to keep their job. The medical field is also one of the only jobs that can't be outsourced or taken over by less qualified personnel. Look up Baptist, Jackson memorial, Miami children's all require BSN and pay well, even small nursing homes are requiring BSN now to maintain ratings as it is now a requirement.


Im sure you know better than me the technical , I've driven proffecionals for years I know directly from the source they are figuring out how to maximize profits for shear holders the people who REALLY matter to them if you really think they have your interest at heart you are naive .
I really wish you the best , it's in my interest you make a lot of money you are my next generation customer 
But really stay on your toes big industry is actively trying to replace you as soon as possible no matter at what level you are ( as long as it saves them money )


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I ask nothing more from uber than what is expected like I said this isn't a career for me, if it were I would get licensed and drive a more professional car as a professional.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

limepro said:


> I ask nothing more from uber than what is expected like I said this isn't a career for me, if it were I would get licensed and drive a more professional car as a professional.


That is exactly what the African nurse said , beautiful we've come full circle . 
Best wishes be successful I'm proud.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

My day today has consisted of 23 miles total, $65 gross and I never went more than 5 miles from my house. Sunday is my day to game the surges.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

limepro said:


> I did 4o hours this week, my total fares was $1045 on 81 trips, I drove 1042 miles(including dead miles and personal miles) ~$70 in gas.
> 
> $1045 - uber = $768 which is where my payout stands - $70 gas = $698
> 
> ...


Which website do you use?


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> I can only imagine the next generation of uber drivers
> " will work for a 6 pack and a cheeseburger "
> Pretty sad I'm witnessing the incredible , I know 2 uber drivers that took side jobs to repair their vehicles took jobs to subsidize UBER it's incomprehensible


That is just not right!


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Goober said:


> Which website do you use?


For which part? The CPM someone posted a site up that keeps the data for each car I have it saved on my computer but not my phone.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Txchick said:


> That is just not right!


You have to remember the new generation of the see it now gotta have it! Have $100 total in your bank account for the month? No problem the new (insert stupid tech device here) is only $99.99. So yes I can easily see it anyone can eat but who else can talk,text,tweet,selfie all at the same time?


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

limepro said:


> For which part? The CPM someone posted a site up that keeps the data for each car I have it saved on my computer but not my phone.


Yeah, let me know


----------



## Len Wallace (Mar 15, 2015)

This string RE "Making Money with UBER" reminds me of an occasion many years ago. 
This situation also involved a lot of people from San Franciso area. 
They were pre-screened, which we do not have here. 
Some folks here recognize that UBER makes money, not the drivers. 
But the "We're making money" behaviour type/style is typical. 
We believe! Kool-aid, anyone ?


----------



## SpringsUBER (Mar 12, 2015)

limepro said:


> How many people drive 1:1 dead miles in Miami? Raise your hand if you're an idiot. Most of my pings are less than a mile to 1.5 miles away. I don't drive around between rides I park and wait. Look at my statement $1045 gross on 1042 miles driven which means almost $1/m driven, this also includes my personal miles driving to the store or my wife back and forth to work. That isn't 1042 paid miles it is 1042 total for the week.


Miami Springs here... 1.0-1.5 to airport. 7-9 miles Midtown to Brickell. I see similar results to this

The rides are usually close and a lot of times far.. Wife works on brickell so im droppin her anyway when out there.

Miami is a great city for this.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Txchick said:


> Enjoy it while you can $1.76 per mile minimum fare $5.80. Majority of markets for Uber X are .90 cents $4.00 minimum after price cuts in Jan 2015.


I think his market is only a buck 30 a mile, so the pay is probably not as great as touted. Most of us know that at less than a buck forty nobody is making an hourly or profit margin.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

limepro said:


> I did 4o hours this week, my total fares was $1045 on 81 trips, I drove 1042 miles(including dead miles and personal miles) ~$70 in gas.
> 
> $1045 - uber = $768 which is where my payout stands - $70 gas = $698
> 
> ...


Lol do people realize that you will need a oil change every 3 weeks just to make 600 bucks a week. Then in 10 months you would have put more then 40,000 miles on your cars. I wouldn't even buy a new 2015 Honda with 40,000 miles on it. You guys severely ignore reality when it comes to making green money from your cars equity. 10 months driving like that you would need brakes, tunes ups, 10 oil changes, 2 set of new tires etc etc......


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I drive diesel oil changes every 10k miles and spark plugs? Tires sure on a front wheel drive vehicle with 1xxhp on tires rated for over 80k that are hockey pucks and dirt cheap.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

limepro said:


> I drive diesel oil changes every 10k miles and spark plugs? Tires sure on a front wheel drive vehicle with 1xxhp on tires rated for over 80k that are hockey pucks and dirt cheap.


Yea but nobody will want to buy your car at a reasonable price. And engines and transmissions don't last forever regardless of what oil and tires you have. And if they do last that means you have to invest money into maintenince work,


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> Lol do people realize that you will need a oil change every 3 weeks just to make 600 bucks a week. Then in 10 months you would have put more then 40,000 miles on your cars. I wouldn't even buy a new 2015 Honda with 40,000 miles on it. You guys severely ignore reality when it comes to making green money from your cars equity. 10 months driving like that you would need brakes, tunes ups, 10 oil changes, 2 set of new tires etc etc......


2 sets of tires year? what are you running soft race compound?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

limepro said:


> I drive diesel oil changes every 10k miles and spark plugs? Tires sure on a front wheel drive vehicle with 1xxhp on tires rated for over 80k that are hockey pucks and dirt cheap.


At 95 cents a mile in Miami I'm assuming your numbers are heavily weighted with hourly guarantees? Or a lot of surge.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> 2 sets of tires year? what are you running soft race compound?


When it gets hot in the summer I guarantee there will be a lot of burning rubber. But everyone cars are different. I guess if you guys don't have crazy expenses then why do people complain about Uber....


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> When it gets hot in the summer I guarantee there will be a lot of burning rubber. But everyone cars are different. I guess if you guys don't have crazy expenses then why do people complain about Uber....


Don't look at me...I'm not one of those complainers last I checked.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

limepro said:


> My day today has consisted of 23 miles total, $65 gross and I never went more than 5 miles from my house. Sunday is my day to game the surges.


Well, gotta hand it to you for making $2.82 per total mile when the pay in Miami is only 95 cents per paid mile.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

limepro said:


> I did 4o hours this week, my total fares was $1045 on 81 trips, I drove 1042 miles(including dead miles and personal miles) ~$70 in gas.
> 
> $1045 - uber = $768 which is where my payout stands - $70 gas = $698
> 
> ...


I think you need to redo your math:
"According to the website that calculates vehicle cost per mile for each vehicle we would get $768 *.3 = 230". Well, you don't multiply .3 by your Uber net, you multiply it by the miles you drove. You said you drove 1,042 miles. So, 1042 miles * $.3/mi.=$312.60 in costs.

I believe that would bring the net down to $455.40. A smaller issue is that if you compare Uber to an hourly job, you need to account for the fact that as an I/C you have to pay the employer's part of the Social Security, or an approximately 7.51% extra. (I know someone will correct this figure if it isn't exact.) So, you would need to divide your $455.40 by 1.0751 which gets you to $423.59 if you want to compare it to an hourly job.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> Well, gotta hand it to you for making $2.82 per total mile when the pay in Miami is only 95 cents per paid mile.


Yep called gaming surges and never going more than 1 mile to pick up a pax. Had 100% acceptance too.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> Yea but nobody will want to buy your car at a reasonable price. And engines and transmissions don't last forever regardless of what oil and tires you have. And if they do last that means you have to invest money into maintenince work,


The reason I bought my car new was because even the 04 Passat diesels with 300k on them were commanding 50% of their original purchase price. In this country because their rarity and longevity they keep their value better than the average car. I sold cars for a living when I was younger I saw the resale on some vehicles and would never think of getting one.

I was gonna get a used 04-05 Passat but less than 100k miles they were close to 20k I paid 24k for a 13' new.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Yeah I did screw up on the math, my fault. As for taxes it is easy enough to get by showing you breaking even or losing and owe nothing. Itemize and you can write off everything from haircuts and clothes to gas and snacks. Not to mention all that I do ate each year takes a large chunk I also go into each year with over 6k in credits due to the munchkins that call me dad.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> I think you need to redo your math:
> "According to the website that calculates vehicle cost per mile for each vehicle we would get $768 *.3 = 230". Well, you don't multiply .3 by your Uber net, you multiply it by the miles you drove. You said you drove 1,042 miles. So, 1042 miles * $.3/mi.=$312.60 in costs.
> 
> I believe that would bring the net down to $455.40. A smaller issue is that if you compare Uber to an hourly job, you need to account for the fact that as an I/C you have to pay the employer's part of the Social Security, or an approximately 7.51% extra. (I know someone will correct this figure if it isn't exact.) So, you would need to divide your $455.40 by 1.0751 which gets you to $423.59 if you want to compare it to an hourly job.


Or you could take the IRS method and show where, if driving 1042 miles to get $768 before costs it equals 1042 x the IRS mileage deduction of 57 cents per mile or $594.

$768-$594 = $174 a week.

Yeah, he's killing it.

zzz


----------



## Selcric (Sep 1, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Or you could take the IRS method and show where, if driving 1042 miles to get $768 before costs it equals 1042 x the IRS mileage deduction of 57 cents per mile or $594.
> 
> $768-$594 = $174 a week.
> 
> ...


I was about to point this out, but only you could beat me to it, and take a nap.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Selcric said:


> I was about to point this out, but only you could beat me to it, and take a nap.


You'll see a lot of drivers here clutching at the "I can drive for less than the IRS mileage deduction" straw to claim they are still coming out on UberXing.

Followed closely by "I only drive surge" and the third runner up, "I don't have any/many dead miles" and trailing in second to last place, "I only have gas as an expense," with the complete loser at the end being "I would have all of these costs regardless, so I don't count them."

All winna's in their own minds.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> You'll see a lot of drivers here clutching at the "I can drive for less than the IRS mileage deduction" straw to claim they are still coming out on UberXing.
> 
> Followed closely by "I only drive surge" and the third runner up, "I don't have any/many dead miles" and trailing in second to last place, "I only have gas as an expense," with the complete loser at the end being "I would have all of these costs regardless, so I don't count them."
> 
> All winna's in their own minds.


Do you really want me to chime in on this or just leave this one alone? Because you know my view on that rate.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> You'll see a lot of drivers here clutching at the "I can drive for less than the IRS mileage deduction" straw to claim they are still coming out on UberXing.
> 
> Followed closely by "I only drive surge" and the third runner up, "I don't have any/many dead miles" and trailing in second to last place, "I only have gas as an expense," with the complete loser at the end being "I would have all of these costs regardless, so I don't count them."
> 
> All winna's in their own minds.


You deciphered the enigma of the " free lunch theory" I say novel prize !!!


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Do you really want me to chime in on this or just leave this one alone? Because you know my view on that rate.


It's a real number, particularly if legit insurance is brought into the equations.

And besides that you are already very close to that number in your own numbers. Heck, just 3 or 4 cents under if I recall.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Sounds like someone is a bit bitter. I have been doing 1099s long enough to know how far you can go before you are questioned, how to keep records and pad them. When I owned my gas station on 50k+ inside sales at 7% tax I would end up paying ~$400 a month of it back. I was also able to show a loss each year so my wife looked like she was making nothing because I was able to deduct losses from her earnings. You want to take your gf/wife out to dinner? Write it off by discussing your business for 10 minutes it is then a meeting. Yes you can look at the simple numbers and say anything but when you take everything into account you are able to do as a 1099 employee and use it to your benefit you can come out on top.

Forgot to mention...always pay yourself as a separate corporation as well.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

limepro said:


> Sounds like someone is a bit bitter.


Nah. Some just prefer honest math. And when the math is seen for what it is, then the math bad guy is painted with a false emotion brush "bitter" or some other ridiculous projection.

Nuthin but math.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

limepro said:


> Sounds like someone is a bit bitter. I have been doing 1099s long enough to know how far you can go before you are questioned, how to keep records and pad them. When I owned my gas station on 50k+ inside sales at 7% tax I would end up paying ~$400 a month of it back. I was also able to show a loss each year so my wife looked like she was making nothing because I was able to deduct losses from her earnings. You want to take your gf/wife out to dinner? Write it off by discussing your business for 10 minutes it is then a meeting. Yes you can look at the simple numbers and say anything but when you take everything into account you are able to do as a 1099 employee and use it to your benefit you can come out on top.


It sound evil but it's true and mostly legal , there a lot more legal loopholes available if you are licensed
If you self run your bussiness you get paid in cash half of the time , gets more evil


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> It sound evil but it's true and mostly legal , there a lot more legal loopholes available if you are licensed
> If you self run your bussiness you get paid in cash half of the time , gets more evil


Yeah gas station was great for that this is a little different but I can pad miles for business. Need to see my CPA each month? He may live 500 moles away business expenses.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

the real question is do you play in a " moral " or " legal" way . both don't mean the same.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> It sound evil but it's true and mostly legal , there a lot more legal loopholes available if you are licensed
> If you self run your bussiness you get paid in cash half of the time gets more evil


In India they have 2 entirely different monetary systems. One called 'white money' that the government keeps tabs on and tracks closely. And 'black money' that the street people and low paid trades folk classes use that isn't taxed by the government.

Kind of a cool system in a lot of ways. When I questioned a couple of Indian guys about the legitimacy or sustainability of their system their responses were, "our system has been in place for 500 years. It's where the U.S. will end up eventually."

Maybe so.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> It's a real number, particularly if legit insurance is brought into the equations.
> 
> And besides that you are already very close to that number in your own numbers. Heck, just 3 or 4 cents under if I recall.


Ya but if I took the CRA rate at $0.53 per km I guess I would also be making $5 per hour. I can tell you the cost of car ownership in Canada is higher than the US. So I can't buy into the IRS rate.

As for insurance you need to insure your car anyways. So all you are claiming would be the difference between the personal and commercial. Not the whole ball of wax.

And most don't do it. You are a rare (and most likely smarter) breed.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> In India they have 2 entirely different monetary systems. One called 'white money' that the government keeps tabs on and tracks closely. And 'black money' that the street people and low paid trades folk classes use that isn't taxed by the government.
> 
> Kind of a cool system in a lot of ways. When I questioned a couple of Indian guys about the legitimacy or sustainability of their system their responses were, "our system has been in place for 500 years. It's where the U.S. will end up eventually."
> 
> Maybe so.


Yes for me personally it the big dilemma , do I want to be :
100% legit = saint or = moron ???
Kind of legit = good guy or = punk???
Plain dirty = thief !!! or smarter than everyone else????
I think I'm in punk stage at this time


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Ya but if I took the CRA rate at $0.53 per km I guess I would also be making $5 per hour. I can tell you the cost of car ownership in Canada is higher than the US. So I can't buy into the IRS rate.


Yeah, it appeared that the Canadian mileage deduction is much higher/even more generous. And yes, that does allow you some skim using your hard cost numbers. I think your hard cost figures are the most accurate of any driver who's posted here for UberX. So hat tip to you for honesty.



> As for insurance you need to insure your car anyways. So all you are claiming would be the difference between the personal and commercial. Not the whole ball of wax.


That's a whole nuther animal ain't it? I have all the familiarity I'll ever desire about attorney's and lawsuits.


> And most don't do it. You are a rare (and most likely smarter) breed.


I have no intentions of being predatorized by the system for driving UberX. Doesn't mean it can't happen, but there are some legit precautions that can be taken for longer term survival. Even with commercial insurance if a driver is at fault there is still going to be a driver penalty extracted by the system either in higher insurance rates or cancellation and insurance hell if it's bad enough.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> the real question is do you play in a " moral " or " legal" way . both don't mean the same.


Please explain what moral is when it comes to government, it has no feelings, and has no empathy for you.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Agggggghhhhhhh , I was tring no to think , now I have to think about this for the next 3 weeks to be or not to be?


----------



## docswife (Feb 24, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> 2 sets of tires year? what are you running soft race compound?


Bwhahahahahaha!! Right!


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

DenverDiane said:


> One wonders then why you are now driving for Uber rather than being a successful tax accountant?
> (Moral: Internet advice is always worth every penny it costs)


Because I pay someone else to do it.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Now that I'm not on the road anymore I can answer more clearly. I am not a CPA 1. Because I don't want to be 2. Because I don't have to be and 3. If I need advice I go to my CPA or my brother who is the CFO of a large internet corporation.

Instead I put my effort into doing what I like which is why I have owned multiple businesses as well as have my air traffic controllers license, ADN, BA in policy sci and going back to school in Apr. On top of being former military.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Interesting topic. One of my pax for some reason decided because I drove a cab, he was more educated then I was. So I asked what he had a masters degree in and he said why did I ask that. I replied because have a BA in accounting. ((((I've had this pax a few times, and had mentioned this))) He asked well why do you drive cab? I replied because I make almost as much money doing this, as I did as an accountant in previous companies. I also said hours more flexible less stressful (which was true)

I guess if there's a point I'm trying to make, or not make, is that in the taxi and perhaps rideshare profession, we all come from different walks of life. I mean some drivers I knew were former: cops, firemen, accountants, lawyers etc. I do it mainly because I like it. And sometimes I can put my accountings skill to good use.

"I believed in causes too. I had my pointless point of view, and life went on no matter who was wrong or right".... quote from Billy Joel's "Prelude, The Angry young man">


----------



## Selcric (Sep 1, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> You'll see a lot of drivers here clutching at the "I can drive for less than the IRS mileage deduction" straw to claim they are still coming out on UberXing.
> 
> Followed closely by "I only drive surge" and the third runner up, "I don't have any/many dead miles" and trailing in second to last place, "I only have gas as an expense," with the complete loser at the end being "I would have all of these costs regardless, so I don't count them."
> 
> All winna's in their own minds.


You forgot to add "expenses don't matter that much because I drive as stress relief!"


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Selcric said:


> You forgot to add "expenses don't matter that much because I drive as stress relief!"


Beats the shit out of watching reality TV with the wife! That's STRESS.

I'd damn near pay to do the gig on that basis alone.


----------



## victor34 (Feb 26, 2015)

Vexus said:


> I started Uber last Saturday evening.
> 
> I finished my 1 week this Saturday night, but at 3:30AM.
> 
> ...


Another driver being paid by Uber to post here and attract dumb people ..... My dear friend everybody already knows thatworking for Uber means making
$8-10/hr...plus the risk you are in the traffic minus tear&wear/gas/maintenance/food/tickets/repairs...etc... Uber screws both the customers and the drivers...WAKE UP PEOPLE!!!


----------



## docswife (Feb 24, 2015)

victor34 said:


> Another driver being paid by Uber to post here and attract dumb people ..... My dear friend everybody already knows thatworking for Uber means making
> $8-10/hr...plus the risk you are in the traffic minus tear&wear/gas/maintenance/food/tickets/repairs...etc... Uber screws both the customers and the drivers...WAKE UP PEOPLE!!!


If you're being screwed, that's YOUR situation and not ALL Uber drivers, so you really should speak for self. Vexus is clearly not making $8-$10 per hour. He's driving the perfect car, working the system and turning nice profits.


----------



## victor34 (Feb 26, 2015)

docswife said:


> If you're being screwed, that's YOUR situation and not ALL Uber drivers, so you really should speak for self. Vexus is clearly not making $8-$10 per hour. He's driving the perfect car, working the system and turning nice profits.


My friend,
If you are driving in a busy area and waiting for the surge prices , this means some customers are being screwed. But you are right you are working the system in this case. However, it is not always easy to pick up from surge areas or keep driving in the same surge area.
If you are driving with regular rates then you are being screwed for $1 /mile...specially picking up from airport with dead miles is a total loss....
So either way Uber is screwing everybody...that's my opinion and you can keep driving....good luck...


----------



## docswife (Feb 24, 2015)

To be honest, passengers get quite the deal even at surge prices when they pile 3-4 passengers in your car at once compared to cab prices! Yes, .90 a mile sucks! So, you avoid them and in the Dallas market that's easy to do.

Also, if you pick up riders going in your direction, .90 per mile doesn't suck really as they've paid for your commute.


----------



## SpringsUBER (Mar 12, 2015)

The rates sucks balls. the only way to do X is stay put until someone down the block needs a ride. 

In Miami it is pretty easy to pocket a dollar a mile for your car. My advice to anyone doing X is to not chase a surge or any bullshit calls that are not even close to you. It not a job, someone is just paying for your car for a few minutes and you drive them.. thats it.

I have fun doing x, and I pretty much stick to the routes I take.. Drop wife at work in Brickell. Good rides. Bored working at home, always a ping away from the airport. Never know where the day will take you from there. 

Don't Chase.


----------



## docswife (Feb 24, 2015)

I certainly don't chase surges...There's certain areas of DFW that almost always surge especially before and after concerts/events.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Lidman said:


> Interesting topic. One of my pax for some reason decided because I drove a cab, he was more educated then I was. So I asked what he had a masters degree in and he said why did I ask that. I replied because have a BA in accounting. ((((I've had this pax a few times, and had mentioned this))) He asked well why do you drive cab? I replied because I make almost as much money doing this, as I did as an accountant in previous companies. I also said hours more flexible less stressful (which was true)
> 
> I guess if there's a point I'm trying to make, or not make, is that in the taxi and perhaps rideshare profession, we all come from different walks of life. I mean some drivers I knew were former: cops, firemen, accountants, lawyers etc. I do it mainly because I like it. And sometimes I can put my accountings skill to good use.
> 
> "I believed in causes too. I had my pointless point of view, and life went on no matter who was wrong or right".... quote from Billy Joel's "Prelude, The Angry young man">


Great this is a pretty good bussiness to be in , I'm glad people are starting to respect it
I remember when people said driving a cab was the shittiest job ever
We held the fort look at us now we're starting to shine


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> Great this is a pretty good bussiness to be in , I'm glad people are starting to respect it
> I remember when people said driving a cab was the shittiest job ever
> We held the fort look at us now we're starting to shine


 Me too. There were times I felt the same way about certain cab companies when I drove with various companies in Long Island. There was one I really liked in Oceanside, Ny called Franks. There were pretty fair, and the owner let you fuel up at any station. When I worked for Long Beach(NY) cab was a different story. I can understand why pax might not like certain cab companies. In Long beach, most of the dispatchers were very rude to the pax. They're were pretty much the only cab in town, until Beech St taxi came along. Sort of like what lyft is to uber.

I probably would have consider uber if it came to cedarrapid or iowa city two years ago, but now knowing that a lot places exp.. many rate cuts, CRapids $2/mile will evenuallly be less then a $1.. If I could use my Honda/civic (which I know uber would reject) Iwouldn't mind trying out once a week or something.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I have respect for anyone busting their ass no matter what they do. When I was younger and got laid off I worked day jobs a lot of which consisted working for waste management hanging on the back of a truck in 30 degree weather or doing insulation under houses in 100 degree weather.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

docswife said:


> Bwhahahahahaha!! Right!


I had to change my brand new tires at 30,000 miles on my nissan leaf. So if I started with one set of new tires and purchased another that makes 2. There some math challenged persons on this forum.


----------



## docswife (Feb 24, 2015)

You drove double the average miles per year!! That will burn rubber real fast! I don't think the average uber driver is doing that....I know I'm not!!


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

docswife said:


> You drove double the average miles per year!! That will burn rubber real fast! I don't think the average uber driver is doing that....I know I'm not!!


Lol. OK the OP of this thread said he drove 1000 miles in a week. My analysis on expenses was for him. You made a remark as if I were talking to or about you.


----------



## gg mh (Mar 17, 2015)

limepro said:


> I never said it was good but better than what many are saying. If I don't count in depreciation I am about $18/h for a job with the flexibility that I need. $12/h counting depreciation one of the lowest rates I have ever made since my teen years but like I said not a career just a means to help while in school.


What people are also forgetting is that you deduct all these on your taxes. When I used to flip the burgers at McDonald's I did not have a way to deduct any costs of going to work. My car still depreciated etc. People talk about this as if it's really nothing. I wish they could all stay out and let me have all these passengers to myself. I opened as separate account for Uber payment and what I know is that I haven't used any of my normal salary to pay for the gas, fix my car, eat out and I have money left in the account. Not to mention that I get 20% off on my phone bill because of Uber!


----------



## Len Wallace (Mar 15, 2015)

When you go see "Top Gun", the music is pounding and the plane is gyrating, you are not the pilot. It is a fantasy. Enjoy the fantasy. It is also a fantasy for most drivers who think they are making money. So drink the Kool-aid, keep on working for next to nothing. I observe there are a a few who "game the system", live next to an airport, etc. I recognize that Uber can work well in limited circumstances. Those who have to drive to get to an area where they might get a call-----you understand. Enjoy the fantasy.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

gg mh said:


> What people are also forgetting is that you deduct all these on your taxes. When I used to flip the burgers at McDonald's I did not have a way to deduct any costs of going to work. My car still depreciated etc. People talk about this as if it's really nothing. I wish they could all stay out and let me have all these passengers to myself. I opened as separate account for Uber payment and what I know is that I haven't used any of my normal salary to pay for the gas, fix my car, eat out and I have money left in the account. Not to mention that I get 20% off on my phone bill because of Uber!


When you gas cost only guys actually have to pay a real repair or replacement bill however you'll probably be dippin' into your real job cash flow or using credit cards to be able to Uber on.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

docswife said:


> If you're being screwed, that's YOUR situation and not ALL Uber drivers, so you really should speak for self. Vexus is clearly not making $8-$10 per hour. He's driving the perfect car, working the system and turning nice profits.


*He ain't making squat.* He just hasn't figured it out yet. When he files his taxes it's going to be a big fat ZERO. Run the math if you know how.

Most newbies see a gross fare amount and say WOW, I MADE (insert starry $$$ signs in eyes)! They don't even keep track of their mileage.

Real costs will catch every last one of them sooner or later.

A handful of drivers who are bright enough to drive surge only and live in a surge zone might actually make a few TAXABLE bucks, but they are also probably smart enough not to have to pay any taxes on it either.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> *He ain't making squat.* He just hasn't figured it out yet. When he files his taxes it's going to be a big fat ZERO. Run the math if you know how.
> 
> Most newbies see a gross fare amount and say WOW, I MADE (insert starry $$$ signs in eyes)! They don't even keep track of their mileage.
> 
> ...


When you have dual income bringing in money and showing zero aren't a bad thing. When my wife's salary shows 60-70k after her deductions and I can deduct any loss while still putting money in the bank it works out especially with Dependants, it keeps us in the area that you still get everything back especially when we pay $800+ a month for health insurance, childcare...deduction as well at the average since we don't pay near the average as her mom quit her job to take care of my kids.

Let's say I am able to put $3500 a month into the account and at the end of the year still show zero income it benefits me.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

limepro said:


> When you have dual income bringing in money and showing zero aren't a bad thing. When my wife's salary shows 60-70k after her deductions and I can deduct any loss while still putting money in the bank it works out especially with Dependants, it keeps us in the area that you still get everything back especially when we pay $800+ a month for health insurance, childcare...deduction as well at the average since we don't pay near the average as her mom quit her job to take care of my kids.
> 
> Let's say I am able to put $3500 a month into the account and at the end of the year still show zero income it benefits me.


Nobody is denying that there is a possible short term spread between the IRS allowance for mileage and the short term costs of driving. That spread is not as great as it seems to new drivers. That 'non taxable income' will quickly dissipate when the car is replaced or major repairs are incurred. Your $3500 a month will be cut in half when that time comes.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> Nobody is denying that there is a possible short term spread between the IRS allowance for mileage and the short term costs of driving. That spread is not as great as it seems to new drivers. That 'non taxable income' will quickly dissipate when the car is replaced or major repairs are incurred. Your $3500 a month will be cut in half when that time comes.


I'm not denying that a major repair would hurt the income and it will and does happen. The goal should be to squeeze enough out to where your purchase price and resale value void each other out completely. If say in a year I decide to sell my car, take what I paid for it subtract the resale value at say 100k miles if the income after gas, repairs, etc are less then you lost money, if it is greater you made money. That is the only logical way to do it and why you see more people driving shit boxes.


----------



## Killeen Ubur (Oct 29, 2014)

Vexus said:


> I started Uber last Saturday evening.
> 
> I finished my 1 week this Saturday night, but at 3:30AM.
> 
> ...


You need to move to Austin doing great here........


----------



## Killeen Ubur (Oct 29, 2014)

docswife said:


> St. Patty's day celebrations in Dallas were sweet to me too! Surged ALL day, 3x-5x. Made $517, $20 tip and made it home by 12:15 am!


Lying about that Tip.........NO ONE TIPS WHEN IT'S SURGING....Only tip you'll get is a one star rating...LOL


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

limepro said:


> I'm not denying that a major repair would hurt the income and it will and does happen. The goal should be to squeeze enough out to where your purchase price and resale value void each other out completely. If say in a year I decide to sell my car, take what I paid for it subtract the resale value at say 100k miles if the income after gas, repairs, etc are less then you lost money, if it is greater you made money. That is the only logical way to do it and why you see more people driving shit boxes.


In any case those expenses have to be counted on. Most of the repair expenses come harder and faster at the end of the life cycle of a vehicle as well as the upcoming purchase price, shortly thereafter. If a driver hasn't set aside for these and milks their cash flow to live on they'll end up getting slammed.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> I had to change my brand new tires at 30,000 miles on my nissan leaf. So if I started with one set of new tires and purchased another that makes 2. There some math challenged persons on this forum.


Call me crazy but I kind of think the original tires are included in the price of the car.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Killeen Ubur said:


> Lying about that Tip.........NO ONE TIPS WHEN IT'S SURGING....Only tip you'll get is a one star rating...LOL


I've had just as many tips with surge as not. Which is to say not many.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> In any case those expenses have to be counted on. Most of the repair expenses come harder and faster at the end of the life cycle of a vehicle as well as the upcoming purchase price, shortly thereafter. If a driver hasn't set aside for these and milks their cash flow to live on they'll end up getting slammed.


Not putting aside no matter what job you work and you will slammed, there are people with 100k+ jobs that live paycheck to paycheck and if hey get laid off are slammed. Live below your means and bank all you can because you never know what tomorrow holds.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

gg mh said:


> What people are also forgetting is that you deduct all these on your taxes. When I used to flip the burgers at McDonald's I did not have a way to deduct any costs of going to work. My car still depreciated etc. People talk about this as if it's really nothing. I wish they could all stay out and let me have all these passengers to myself. I opened as separate account for Uber payment and what I know is that I haven't used any of my normal salary to pay for the gas, fix my car, eat out and I have money left in the account. Not to mention that I get 20% off on my phone bill because of Uber!


Did someone say NEW MONEY $$$$$


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

I


limepro said:


> Not putting aside no matter what job you work and you will slammed, there are people with 100k+ jobs that live paycheck to paycheck and if hey get laid off are slammed. Live below your means and bank all you can because you never know what tomorrow holds.


True I can tell you 140K DINK
it's not easy as some may think


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

limepro said:


> When you have dual income bringing in money and showing zero aren't a bad thing. When my wife's salary shows 60-70k after her deductions and I can deduct any loss while still putting money in the bank it works out especially with Dependants, it keeps us in the area that you still get everything back especially when we pay $800+ a month for health insurance, childcare...deduction as well at the average since we don't pay near the average as her mom quit her job to take care of my kids.
> 
> Let's say I am able to put $3500 a month into the account and at the end of the year still show zero income it benefits me.


Like I said you are evil , not sure if it's bad or good ?


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> Like I said you are evil , not sure if it's bad or good ?


Like I said when it comes to government they will screw you in any way possible so take advantage of what you can because would do the same.


----------



## groovyguru (Mar 9, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> The norm for a owner operator is around 40.00 per hour net , this not really good
> I keep hearing this is good ???? 10 bucks really
> This is why there is a slow destruction of the middle class because we are somehow greatful for a pay cut


They are spending their cars like ATM machines and running uninsured ********** services and are thankful for the "opportunity." It can only go downhill for the middle class from here...


----------



## Vexus (Mar 8, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> *He ain't making squat.* He just hasn't figured it out yet. When he files his taxes it's going to be a big fat ZERO. Run the math if you know how.
> 
> Most newbies see a gross fare amount and say WOW, I MADE (insert starry $$$ signs in eyes)! They don't even keep track of their mileage.
> 
> ...


I am not sure how you think I don't make money using Uber. I hope to file my taxes and have it be a big fat ZERO. That is the plan. Unfortunately it looks like I am going to be paying some taxes. I am making too much right now. But, only an idiot thinks paying taxes is bad. It means you are profitable. If you get a tax return, it means you're poor. If you pay the government for the privilege to work, you are in the top 50% of people in the country making a living.

Real costs huh...

I am making money fast enough with Uber that I will have 'paid myself back' the cost of the car in a couple months. I will then save up an additional fund for a few months to afford another used car should this one die and the repairs become too great - i.e. an emergency fund. After that I will buy lots of cool stuff for my household that would take me longer to do without Uber.

In other words, in a couple months when my car is paid back, my maintenance and depreciation cost per mile is an effective zero. I buy good cars and the Civic and Camry I have, they have lasted 10+ years now with no major issues. I have taken a risk in that the next couple months if something major goes wrong I am then upside down on this venture. That is kind of why I bought Toyota.

Look, the real difference is that some guys are doing this full time, and some are not. I am not doing this full time, so every extra dollar in my account, minus taxes and gas, is profit $$$ to me. I understand if you do some crazy math you think I am not making money and that driving Uber is a bad deal. But I can tell you from where I sit it is the best thing I have done for getting out and having a "second job" which takes no effort and feels relaxing to do for a few hours.

The right thing to do is look at what you made for a night, get starry eyes for the $$$ - last night I did $96 in 3 hours driving nowhere near the city really - so yeah, I made $32 per hour. But I don't care about per hour. It is like going to a spa for me. Mental relaxation. Amazing conversation with a few riders. Meet some cool people. Talked politics and war to a jazz musician who took me the long way to his house on purpose. But back to the point; you get starry-eyed at the total gross income, the cash flow, and then you get real and pay the people who helped you earn that. That is business. No business pulls in $30k per month and cries that they have to pay $27k in expenses. The net is 10% profit - that is awesome for any business. Coca-Cola for example, had revenue of $46.8 billion in 2013, but their net was "only" $8.5 billion. They spent $46.8 billion dollars to realize a return of 18% for the year, probably making them the most profitable company for the year. In other words, if you make 10% profit on what you spend, you're doing good business.

Come December 31st, 2015, I will post a new thread about my totals and where I am at. That is all that matters. And from the outlook I will be in great shape. These first few months are the only risk in this venture, because I am part time. I think anyone who does this full time needs another private forum because the feel is so much different and it confuses the whole story. I don't have $21k sunk into a car, I don't have to drive (decided not to go out tonight and it is St. Patrick's Day). I really want to drive though just to relax, get hydrated, and charge my phone, lol...

If your actual maintenance and depreciation is $0.00 per mile, how does that change your figures? I know there is always a way to quantify this, but considering my time would otherwise be spent zoning out in front of the TV or computer, Uber is nothing but gain for me.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Vexus said:


> *I am not sure how you think I don't make money using Uber. I hope to file my taxes and have it be a big fat ZERO. That is the plan.*


cough cough

And just for a math reminder @ $1.30 per paid mile you get $1.04 per paid mile after Uber's cut.

Normal drivers have 1 dead mile to 1 paid mile. So cut that $1.04 in half to see math reality that you are getting 52 cents per mile overall and the IRS tax deduction for cost to drive said mile is 57 cents. *You are losing 5 cents per mile.*

Spin from there with this kind of nonsense: *"If your actual maintenance and depreciation is $0.00 per mile"*

Who are you people?


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

Vexus said:


> The right thing to do is look at what you made for a night, get starry eyes for the $$$ - last night I did $96 in 3 hours driving nowhere near the city really - so yeah, I made $32 per hour. But I don't care about per hour. It is like going to a spa for me. Mental relaxation. Amazing conversation with a few riders. Meet some cool people. Talked politics and war to a jazz musician who took me the long way to his house on purpose


[

You DA man- -I got starry eyed just reading about your amazing hydrated life in the slow lane with Uber

.Call me a commie but I don't care if your making $$ or not- -paying taxes is not a good deal - it sucks from every angle in my book. I think everyone from the very rich to the person who is struggling would agree..


----------



## lu181 (Nov 3, 2014)

Taxi rates factor in maintenance,depreciation and profit. Doing uber full time at these low rates you are eating the cost of the car. If you are ok with buying a car every few years out of what is supposed to your profit then great. If you really want to run a business you have to be able to pay the employee (you) and have money for business expenses (the car,maint,ins, ect). Many are conflating cash flow with profit.
Ex. Based on miles only to keep it simple
uber car 50,000 miles paid miles per year @1.00 per mile = $50,000 - 20% uber = 40 k - 10k business expenses = 30 k driver profit = Nothing left for new car 
Taxi car 50,000 miles paid per year @ 3.00 per mile = $ 150,000 lets say 50/50 split = 75,000 - 40,000 (business profit)- 10k business expenses - 25 k (new car) 

These numbers are estimates and I know you are not buying a new car every year and expenses are not usually going to be that high but I wanted to show the difference between a business and just creating cash flow. At the end the year the taxi business has profit and money to expand or save. The uber driver after living expenses will be lucky to have saved a few grand at the end of the year. If there is a catastrophic loss nothing is left to continue the so called business. Then you hopefully have good enough credit to get a new car and start the circle again. The key to a viable business is profit yes most businesses are not profitable for several years in the case of uber you will never be profitable.


----------



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

Best job I ever had, work when you want, can choose your own area, be your own boss, ahhh and getting away from wife and family ..best thing ever..having great intelligent conversations with my college kids (Upenn,Villanova,Temple) ..couldn't be better...average 1000 a week..


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

lu181 said:


> The key to a viable business is profit yes most businesses are not profitable for several years *in the case of uber you will never be profitable*.


Another math genius Uber driver enters the fold. Or is that exiting?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Nitedriver said:


> Best job I ever had, work when you want, can choose your own area, be your own boss, ahhh and getting away from wife and family ..best thing ever..having great intelligent conversations with my college kids (Upenn,Villanova,Temple) ..couldn't be better...average 1000 a week..


Yeah, I bet yer just killing it at less than a buck a mile, huh?

zzz


----------



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Another math genius Uber driver enters the fold. Or is that exiting?


ohh scrurbscrud..u life must be so miserable ..


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Nitedriver said:


> ohh scrurbscrud..u life must be so miserable ..


No, I recognize Uber shilling when I see it, that's all. Must be nice to blow smoke up everyone's asses though huh?


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

Nitedriver said:


> Best job I ever had


Wow,,sorry to hear this.


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

lu181 said:


> The key to a viable business is profit yes most businesses are not profitable for several years in the case of uber you will never be profitable.


This is true... and I think your being generous with the numbers you come up with for Uber


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

jackstraww said:


> Wow,,sorry to hear this.


Philly Uber pays a buck ten a mile. Yeah, he's killing it! (snore)


----------



## lu181 (Nov 3, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Another math genius Uber driver enters the fold. Or is that exiting?


Been here and staying just saying its good for part time and its a job just with the ability to make your own hours not a viable business as uber is selling to everyone. If you dont work you dont get paid. In my businesses if I didn't go in I still got paid. Self employed yes we are kind of but saying we are business owners for IRS yes real life no. Most full timers can probably qualify for free health care and food stamps. At the bar do we tell the girls business owner or taxi driver cmon tell the truth...


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

lu181 said:


> *Most full timers can probably qualify for free health care and food stamps.* At the bar do we tell the girls business owner or taxi driver cmon tell the truth...


Oh, look honey, another truthful Uber driver!


----------



## Vexus (Mar 8, 2015)

I want to reiterate; the main problem is full time Uber drivers have it much harder. They have to use that income for rent, bills, etc.

I opened a separate account and it sits at Uber deposits minus gas expense right now. It is awesome to see how high it is in just one week.

I didn't think of it before. It was only until my passengers kept telling me they hear from full time Uber drivers how the work is "so-so" and the part time drivers all say it is great. It makes sense now why some people are upset here. Because the slow days hurt and the busy days feel hectic.

All I can say is consider doing Uber part time. Full time I would not be happy. Being forced to do this to live, yeah, it really could turn into not being your own boss. I see your perspective, and I understand it. I wish there was some way I could help, but there's no time for that; you have to be out driving 8-12 hours per day.

What I would suggest, and just passingly because you have your own problems and what not, is to try to find some other way to capitalize on your being out among the people all day. I don't know what it is, but I know if I were doing this full time I would get bored of 'just driving'. I'd have to make something interesting happen.

Part time and full time are night and day.


----------



## docswife (Feb 24, 2015)

Vexus--I couldn't agree more!


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Vexus said:


> I want to reiterate; the main problem is full time Uber drivers have it much harder. They have to use that income for rent, bills, etc.
> 
> I opened a separate account and it sits at Uber deposits minus gas expense right now. It is awesome to see how high it is in just one week.
> 
> ...


Part time vs. full time does have it's differences. But the main issue in play is simple math. No driver makes a taxable wage or profit at less than $1.40 a mile. Slice it apart any way you please from there.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Part time vs. full time does have it's differences. But the main issue in play is simple math. No driver makes a taxable wage or profit at less than $1.40 a mile. Slice it apart any way you please from there.


Why do I need to make a taxable wage. All I care about is the profit. I have a job that gives me a taxable wage. All I want is my commute written off.

Remember different reasons for driving will determine it's importance to each individual. And as I have shown countless times there are some of us who do make a profit. I don't care how it's accomplished.

Maybe Vexus has found their profit point that does not align with how you need to do it. Doesn't mean they are wrong.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Why do I need to make a taxable wage. All I care about is the profit. I have a job that gives me a taxable wage. All I want is my commute written off.
> 
> Remember different reasons for driving will determine it's importance to each individual. And as I have shown countless times there are some of us who do make a profit. I don't care how it's accomplished.
> 
> Maybe Vexus has found their profit point that does not align with how you need to do it. Doesn't mean they are wrong.


Vexus has a per mile rate similar to yours. I had few complaints at higher rates myself. Profit/wage is all the same animal in this gig anyway. The levels of driver *****ing about money were substantially less here when rates were higher.

It's certainly any drivers prerogative to drive for free. Never questioned that right.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Vexus has a per mile rate similar to yours. I had few complaints at higher rates myself. Profit/wage is all the same animal in this gig anyway. The levels of driver *****ing about money were substantially less here when rates were higher.
> 
> It's certainly any drivers prerogative to drive for free. Never questioned that right.


Sorry profit vs wage is not the same animal. Wage is for your life. Profit is what you need to make it worth while. I can have profit without having a wage. The wage side for me is covered.

I look at profit no different than any other type of investment. I'm investing my time and money and I expect a decent return. (tax breaks, extra cash, contacts networked with). So if you do it for a wage you are on a different playing field than someone who is looking for just profit.

Although you better be profitable if you want to grab a wage out of it.

And you are right the *****ing was much less with higher rates. That's because you had trivial items to ***** about. Now it's real things.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Sorry *profit vs wage is not the same animal.* Wage is for your life. Profit is what you need to make it worth while. I can have profit without having a wage. The wage side for me is covered.


For independent contractors there is no difference other than semantics. If there is either profit or wage it's all taxed the same.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> For independent contractors there is no difference other than semantics. If there is either profit or wage it's all taxed the same.


I will buy that argument. Unless you can show your expenses are eating into your profits. And you can also say you are drawing a paycheque as a driver. You then can show a loss almost all the time.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> I will buy that argument. Unless you can show your expenses are eating into your profits. And you can also say you are drawing a paycheque as a driver. *You then can show a loss almost all the time*.


Well, at least you are getting to the heart of the matters. Most drivers at rates less than a buck forty a mile here will show a taxable loss if they have any sense at all.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

My math is a bit different but it's not my strongest suit but here's what I figure. I’ll use a single ride I had yesterday morning as an example.


My normal commute to work is 40 miles. From the time I left my house, picked up the passenger, dropped him off and got to work, I drove a total of 61 miles. So it’s obvious that I drove 21 miles as a direct result of Uber. After all the fees were deducted, I got $20.71.


I know there are plenty of debates about how to best calculate costs. The vehicle I use is 4 door Tundra which costs $0.15 per mile in fuel alone. Even if I were to assume $1000 in maintenance every 5000 miles which is WAY high, that only adds $0.20 per mile to my maintenance costs. I don’t count vehicle payments or insurance since I was paying these long before Uber came into my life. Despite all that, I use the IRS number of $0.57 per mile as my cost basis despite not paying anywhere near that much.


21 miles x $0.57 = $11.97

$20.71 - $11.97 = 8.74

Not the greatest profit in the world but I'm not trying to live on this.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> Well, at least you are getting to the heart of the matters. Most drivers at rates less than a buck forty a mile here will show a taxable loss if they have any sense at all.


I'm working hard at taxable loss this year, doing the following: Every time I get in the car, I turn the uber app online. That allows me to count every mile I drive as time I am working. Particularly if I am on select, I'm not likely to get any calls but my chore mileage is now deductible. I do the same thing driving to work. Now I only keep track of when I drive out of area on other business, so I know how many miles I can't deduct. Should get me an extra 6,000 or so miles beyond what I drive for Uber.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

TimFromMA said:


> My math is a bit different but it's not my strongest suit but here's what I figure. I'll use a single ride I had yesterday morning as an example.
> 
> My normal commute to work is 40 miles. From the time I left my house, picked up the passenger, dropped him off and got to work, I drove a total of 61 miles. So it's obvious that I drove 21 miles as a direct result of Uber. After all the fees were deducted, I got $20.71.
> 
> ...


Also if you turned the app on the moment you left the house guess what. All 61 miles can be deducted on your taxes. Not just the 21 that was an Uber drive. When you are on you are working.

Also be sure to put deprecation in there if you plan on selling the car.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I'm working hard at taxable loss this year, doing the following: Every time I get in the car, I turn the uber app online. That allows me to count every mile I drive as time I am working. Particularly if I am on select, I'm not likely to get any calls but my chore mileage is now deductible. I do the same thing driving to work. Now I only keep track of when I drive out of area on other business, so I know how many miles I can't deduct. Should get me an extra 6,000 or so miles beyond what I drive for Uber.


I would submit that any business built on breakeven or loss for their workforce is not long for shelf life. The people who drive for shit for pay will lose their enthusiasm and roll on out. The ones remaining are not that bright. Rinse and repeat is not a legit method for the long term either. Every part timer will have their 'close calls' or a real accident to remind them how far they want to put their necks in financial nooses for nothing as well.


----------



## uber_sea (Jan 9, 2015)

Most people are just trading some equity of the car for some quick buck. Many drivers realize this in a couple of month when they see the mileage begin to pile on the car and quit. This is why Uber has most turnover within the first 1-3 month.

If you can make Uber work for you by gaming the surge/guarantees, by all means, do it if it's profitable. It's good side income.

Don't consider Uber a full time job because you are always one accident away from losing everything you've made and then some.
Uber also reduces your pay with an 8 hour notice. So be prepared for that when the hammer drops.


----------



## JON L (Mar 25, 2015)

Len Wallace said:


> If you worked 40 hours that is about $15/hour. But UBER takes about 35%, so you got $400. The figures used for expenses of a Prius are $.47 per mile, but realistically you are not paying more for insurance nor a lot more depreciation, but you still need to allow about $.20 per Mile. You probably drove about 1000 miles, because you have to drive BOTH WAYS. So addd that to expenses. Minus the phones? So maybe you ACTUALLY got $200 for your 40 hours. That, my dear, is $5 per hour. Can anyone prove me wrong without using fantasy figures? Go for it.


Yeah...his pay statement is post uber %.


----------

